

Show HN: Feedback for my nifty app search tool? - alex_g

This was my last weekend project, but due to school, wasn't able to finish it till today.<p><i>Disregard the design</i> and tell me as much of the following as possible:
Would you ever use this to search for more current app reviews, or is completely unnecessary? If you like the idea, how would you suggest I improve it?  Any and all feedback is welcome.<p>http://www.labs.alexgreene.me/
======
tagabek
I think it's a really neat idea. I would add a filter to the actual searches
(possibly looking for specific review lengths, key words, etc) because "This
app is great because of this, this, and this; and it's not so great because of
this, this, and this" is always better--to me--than "WOOT, LOVE IT!" or "DON'T
BUY, SUX!!!"

------
alex_g
Working link = <http://www.labs.alexgreene.me/>

